# Female work for kids



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy and smile!:biggrin:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Why would you have a nude picture for kids?


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

Because I'm teaching the painting art in same time!I'm teaching to draw and to paint the kids as everything:wink:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I wouldn't let you teach my children. That sets off alarm bells. Pedaphile comes to mind.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

no problem!I can't teach the your kids!You can find different painters for your kids!:glasses:
İt's a personal idea of your!I can't intersting you and your kids!I'm not living your ideas!
negative idiot!INSOLENT!RESPECT MY LABOURS INSOLENT DONKEY!OTHERWISE GO OUT AND NEVER COME AGAIN!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

avni said:


> no problem!I can't teach the your kids!You can find different painters for your kids!:glasses:
> İt's a personal idea of your!I can't intersting you and your kids!I'm not living your ideas!
> negative idiot!INSOLENT!RESPECT MY LABOURS INSOLENT DONKEY!OTHERWISE GO OUT AND NEVER COME AGAIN!


Really dude? There goes your shiny happy-go-lucky facade!


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm human an giving the labours,respect my labours!Otherwise I send you to hell!:devil:I'm writed the answer,this man not readed, as pavlov dog!


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

no any respect my ideas in this man mind,he is listening the ideas self,no any listening my ideas!Otherwise no any respect me and my ideas!:smile:also very very vulgar words for a old man!it's not normal,as insanes,unlogical!I think that it's racism and fascism only!Susan,work psychology,I worked about 30 yrs.If you don't like my Works that you can't come,it's logic,no any vulgarism!No derision!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

avni said:


> I'm human an giving the labours,respect my labours!Otherwise I send you to hell!:devil:I'm writed the answer,this man not readed, as pavlov dog!


I will not get into an argument with you but I think you may be unaware of a couple things here; first, you are not God, you can send Noone to hell! Second, what you have shown here is hatefulness in its purest form. The one true God is against being hateful! God bless, I will be praying for you!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> I will not get into an argument with you but I think you may be unaware of a couple things here; first, you are not God, you can send Noone to hell! Second, what you have shown here is hatefulness in its purest form. The one true God is against being hateful! God bless, I will be praying for you!


Well said. On just purely the artist side, how is his work teaching?


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

Dear Susan,the God says and the Angels send the to hell anyone!:devil:Never God!The God never servant!


----------



## Abdushakur (Jun 25, 2017)

What did I just read?


----------

